# jaar  &  jaren



## peterbrown555

Hi,
What is the difference between *jaar* and *jaren*?


jaar:  Ik bewaar altijd alle kaarten tot volgend *jaar*.

jaren:  Dat doe ik al *jaren*.

Thank you.


----------



## Suehil

'Jaren' is simply the plural of 'jaar'.  
jaar - year
jaren - years.


----------



## peterbrown555

Thank you Suehil!


----------



## ThomasK

But an important addition: you do not always use plural after a number. 

"Ik ben 25 (jaar oud)." (I wish I were...)
"Hij is daar 5 jaar gebleven."

Plural would be considered a mistake, or at the very least non-idiomatic !


----------



## Frank06

This old thread on the same topic might be informative.


----------



## ThomasK

Excellent idea, I was too brief !


----------

